# Maa Lakshmi Ki Jai - An Indian Baby With 8 limbs



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 19, 2007)

*Source : Fox News
*

*BANGALORE, India —  Revered by some in her village as the reincarnation of a Hindu goddess, a 2-year-old girl born with four arms and four legs underwent an extensive surgery through the night to leave her with a normal body.*
 		  		      			 Several hours into the operation, Dr. Sharan Patil said Lakshmi "has been responding very well." A briefing was scheduled for Wednesday morning.
 	 			    			 The girl was born joined to a "parasitic twin" that stopped developing in the mother's womb. The surviving fetus absorbed the limbs, kidneys and other body parts of the undeveloped fetus.


A team of 30 doctors began removing the extra limbs and organs on Tuesday, surgery that if successful would give her a good chance to live past adolescence. The procedure included separating the fused spines along with removing the extra limbs and the rest of the "parasite," said Patil, the orthopedic surgeon leading the operation.
 	 			    			 Children born with deformities in deeply traditional rural parts of India, like the remote village in the northern state of Bihar that Lakshmi hails from, are often viewed as reincarnated gods. The young girl is no different — she is named after the four-armed Hindu goddess of wealth.


"Everybody considers her a goddess at our village," said her father, Shambhu, who goes by one name. "All this expenditure has happened to make her normal. So far, everything is fine."



thers sought to make money from Lakshmi. Her parents kept her in hiding after a circus apparently tried to buy the girl, they said.
 	 			    			 The complications for Lakshmi's surgery were myriad: She was born with four kidneys, entangled nerves, two stomach cavities and two chest cavities. She cannot stand up or walk.
 	 			    			 "It's a big team effort of a lot of skilled surgeons who will be putting their heart and soul into solving the problem of Lakshmi," Patil said. "It's going to take many, many hours on a continuous basis to operate on the baby. So, these issues definitely make it complex."
 	 			    			 Patil put the risk of losing Lakshmi between 20 and 25 percent. Doctors have said the best case scenario after the surgery is that she will walk and function as a normal child.
 	 			    			 Doctors at Sparsh Hospital in Bangalore, where the girl is undergoing surgery, said she is popular among the staff and patients. The hospital's foundation is paying for the operation because the girl's family could not afford the medical bills.
 	 			    			 "She's a very cute girl," Dr. Patil Mamatha said. "She's very playful and gets along well with others."

*www.foxnews.com/images/321531/1_61_girl320.jpg



========================================================



Psst: The news also appeared in The Hindu


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 19, 2007)

very old news. 

but that operation went for 36hrs   
i dont know wat has happened after the operation. 
can any1 tel hows SPARS hospital coz me too has to get ao operation of my knee


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ The operation was a success.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 19, 2007)

The news is over 1 week old...
The best thing is that the operation was a success and it was done FREE of cost..


----------



## blueshift (Nov 19, 2007)

Ya.. old news.
And this has nothing to do with Goddess Lakshmi.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 24, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Ya.. old news.
> And this has nothing to do with Goddess Lakshmi.



I'm sure "Goddess Laxmi" will Flip over this news... just because you are "different" dosen't mean I'm "God"

So if i say "I'm Gay" which is diff and un-natural among many here... will be considered "God?"

LOL... and i know the Ans, it's all in one's mind i guess "superstitious"


----------

